# No-Knot Fast Snaps



## ACarbone624 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have never used those. I sometimes use very small snap swivels. But they are very hard to tie the line on if they are too small. They don't seem to affect the lure action at all.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2008)

Get the speed clips

Especially if you are using braid b/c you do not have to worry about line twist

With speed clips you shoudl remove the front "O" ring from the lure or if will run nose heavy


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2008)

jirwin6985 said:


> Thanks for the input. Dave what size were you using the other day. I noticed they dont have a size on Cabelas website the only have per 10 per 5(Pike Musky) and per 50. I ussume the per 50 is the smallest then 10 then 5? Or are they all the same size?
> Joe




The 50ack is the smallest
You know you will pay more for shipping then they cast right? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2008)

jirwin6985 said:


> Accually I diddnt. Any local places to get them?
> Joe



I'm going by Cabelas on Tuesday night on my way home...Want me to pick some up for you if they have them?


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2008)

I actually think I have some downstairs...let me check.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I have some speed clips in my box, or in the shop if i find them their yours


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 17, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> I think I have some speed clips in my box, or in the shop if i find them their yours




I sent you those speed clips BassAddict :shock:


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have some speed clips in my box, or in the shop if i find them their yours
> ...



Nothing goes to waste here! :LOL2:

Addict is doing his part to recycle.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 17, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nothing goes to waste here! :LOL2:
> 
> Addict is doing his part to recycle.



BassAddict *does not *want me to start doing my part to recycle :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 17, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have some speed clips in my box, or in the shop if i find them their yours
> ...




No you sent me A (one) speed clip, via C.O.D...................... #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 17, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...




Slander!


----------

